# MD Judge declares Pontiac G8 taillights illegal



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Judicial awesomeness












> A Maryland judge issued an $85 fine to the owner of a Pontiac G8 GT for illegal tail lights, despite being factory-installed and approved by the US Department of Transportation. She's promised to keep fining him. Judicial activism, FTL!
> 
> Forum member "jackalope" at G8Board.com was ticketed by a Maryland officer who claimed he was sporting illegal tail lights. After amassing a healthy amount of evidence proving he hadn't modified his car and it was approved for sale by the Department of Transportation, he went to court confident the ticket would be dismissed, only to find the contrary. We'll let him tell you how it all went down:
> 
> ...


http://jalopnik.com/5589270/maryland-judge-decrees-pontiac-g8-gt-tail-lights-illegal


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

vote for kagan. she'll do more of the same (legislate from the bench). md sucketh.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Maryland sucks as a state (used to live there). End of story.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=469732


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Maryland sucks as a state (used to live there). End of story.


:rofl:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

"Her Honor" needs a Drano enema....


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Maryland sucks as a state (used to live there). End of story.


And they talk like this...


----------



## worldwidemedia (May 12, 2007)

MD is a great state...just ***hole judges and politicians


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Maryland sucks as a state (used to live there). End of story.


Agreed. "Drive gently." That is sooo gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

This wouldnt happen in CA, they have way more to worry about than a Pontiac taillight.


----------

